# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پيش دانشگاهى نظام قديم

## fta445

سلام دوستان
من ديپلم و پيش نظام قديم تجربى دارم.نمره پيش دانشگاهيم كمه و نياز دارم كه معدلم رو بهتر كنم
مثل اينكه ديگه امتحانات نظام قديم برگزار نميشه،كسى اطلاع داره راه حلى هست براى اين كار؟!
قديم بچه ها يه پيش مجدد توى يه رشته ديگه ميگرفتن
الان ميشه مثلا دوازدهم رو در رشته ديگه امتحان بدم يا همون دوازدهم تجربى رو امتحان بدم و ديپلم نظام جديد بدن بهم با تطبيق دروس؟!
ممنون ميشم اگر كسى اطلاعاتى داره راهنمايى كنه

----------


## fatemehs77h

چرا می خوای این کارو کنی؟گفتن تاثیر معدل مثبته یعنی اگه معدلت کم باشه کنکورتو خراب نمی کنه.اصلا تاثیر نمی ذاره.من دوستم معدلش پایین بود می خواست امتحان ترمیم بده مشاور بهش گفت تاثیر مثبته بی خیال ترمیم بشه بشینه برای کنکور بخونه.کنکورشم خوب داد الان داره پرستاری می خونه.برای رتبه های خوب که تقریبا معدل تاثیری نداره.الکی وقت خودتو نگیر.سال94 تاثیرمعدل قطعی بود رتبه ها جابه جا شد ولی از95 به بعد مثبته.حالا هم که مدارس بستس حالا حالا ها تاثیر معدل مثبته.امسالم اعلام کردن که مثبته.نگران نباش بشین فقط برای کنکور بخونو بس.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان
> من ديپلم و پيش نظام قديم تجربى دارم.نمره پيش دانشگاهيم كمه و نياز دارم كه معدلم رو بهتر كنم
> مثل اينكه ديگه امتحانات نظام قديم برگزار نميشه،كسى اطلاع داره راه حلى هست براى اين كار؟!
> قديم بچه ها يه پيش مجدد توى يه رشته ديگه ميگرفتن
> الان ميشه مثلا دوازدهم رو در رشته ديگه امتحان بدم يا همون دوازدهم تجربى رو امتحان بدم و ديپلم نظام جديد بدن بهم با تطبيق دروس؟!
> ممنون ميشم اگر كسى اطلاعاتى داره راهنمايى كنه


اصلا نیازی نیست این کا رو بکنید معدل شما 10 باشه یا 20 هیچ فرقی در رتبه شما نخواهد گذاشت و در کارنامه بدون تاثیر مثبت ثبت خواهد شد چون تاثیر تاثیر ش مثبته یعمی چی؟؟ یعنی هر موقع دیدن دیگه کنکورت رو خیلی خراب کردی و معدلت اگه تاثیر داشته باشه رتبه ت بهتر میشه معدلت رو تاثیر خواهند داد تا بهترین رتبه رو کسب کنی اگه رتبه کنکورت بهتر بشه و معدلت خرابش کنه معدلت رو حذف خواهد کرد تا رتبه ت بد تر نشه و همون بهتره برات لحاظ بشه
اون تاثیر مثبت ش هم خیلی کمه واقعا ارزش نداره بخوای براش زمان صرف کنی من کسایی رو میشناسم با 12 دندانپزکس شهید بهشتی قبول شدن کسایی هم میشناسم با معدل 20 سه رشته برتر ور حتی نتونستن آزاد و مازاد و پردیس بیارن

----------


## fta445

> چرا می خوای این کارو کنی؟گفتن تاثیر معدل مثبته یعنی اگه معدلت کم باشه کنکورتو خراب نمی کنه.اصلا تاثیر نمی ذاره.من دوستم معدلش پایین بود می خواست امتحان ترمیم بده مشاور بهش گفت تاثیر مثبته بی خیال ترمیم بشه بشینه برای کنکور بخونه.کنکورشم خوب داد الان داره پرستاری می خونه.برای رتبه های خوب که تقریبا معدل تاثیری نداره.الکی وقت خودتو نگیر.سال94 تاثیرمعدل قطعی بود رتبه ها جابه جا شد ولی از95 به بعد مثبته.حالا هم که مدارس بستس حالا حالا ها تاثیر معدل مثبته.امسالم اعلام کردن که مثبته.نگران نباش بشین فقط برای کنکور بخونو بس.


من براى كنكور نميخوام عزيزم.براى اپلاى كردن براى دانشگاه هاى خارج از كشور ميخوام.معدل ديپلمم خوبه ولى پيش كارو خراب كرده

----------


## fta445

> اصلا نیازی نیست این کا رو بکنید معدل شما 10 باشه یا 20 هیچ فرقی در رتبه شما نخواهد گذاشت و در کارنامه بدون تاثیر مثبت ثبت خواهد شد چون تاثیر تاثیر ش مثبته یعمی چی؟؟ یعنی هر موقع دیدن دیگه کنکورت رو خیلی خراب کردی و معدلت اگه تاثیر داشته باشه رتبه ت بهتر میشه معدلت رو تاثیر خواهند داد تا بهترین رتبه رو کسب کنی اگه رتبه کنکورت بهتر بشه و معدلت خرابش کنه معدلت رو حذف خواهد کرد تا رتبه ت بد تر نشه و همون بهتره برات لحاظ بشه
> اون تاثیر مثبت ش هم خیلی کمه واقعا ارزش نداره بخوای براش زمان صرف کنی من کسایی رو میشناسم با 12 دندانپزکس شهید بهشتی قبول شدن کسایی هم میشناسم با معدل 20 سه رشته برتر ور حتی نتونستن آزاد و مازاد و پردیس بیارن


ممنون از نظرتون.بهبود معدل رو براى كنكور ايران نياز ندارم.براى اپلاى بهش نياز دارم

----------


## fatemehs77h

دوست عزیز تا جایی که من شنیدم اگر ترمیم کنید فقط برای کنکورتون لحاظ می شه وبرای اپلای نمی تونین معدلتونو تغییر بدید.بازم از مشاورهای کاربلد بپرسین.من تو یه فروم که دانشجوی اونور بودن گفته بودن ترمیم به درد نمی خوره وهمون معدل لحاظه

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من براى كنكور نميخوام عزيزم.براى اپلاى كردن براى دانشگاه هاى خارج از كشور ميخوام.معدل ديپلمم خوبه ولى پيش كارو خراب كرده


ترمیم فقط به درد کنکور میخوره و کاغذ کارنامه رو عوض نمیکنه. برای اپلای هم کارنامه کاغذی ملاکه نه نمرات ارسالی از آموزش و پرورش به سازمان سنجش !

----------


## Erfan_brian

> ممنون از نظرتون.بهبود معدل رو براى كنكور ايران نياز ندارم.براى اپلاى بهش نياز دارم


ینی نمیتونی هیچ کاریش کنی.

----------


## fta445

> ترمیم فقط به درد کنکور میخوره و کاغذ کارنامه رو عوض نمیکنه. برای اپلای هم کارنامه کاغذی ملاکه نه نمرات ارسالی از آموزش و پرورش به سازمان سنجش !


بله ميدونم منظورم ترميم نبود
مثلا قبلا بچه ها ميرفتن پيش مجدد در يك رشته ديگه به غير از رشته خودشون ميگرفتن
ميخواستم ببينم الان كه ديگه امتحانات نظام قديم برگزار نميشه راهش چيه

----------


## Erfan_brian

> بله ميدونم منظورم ترميم نبود
> مثلا قبلا بچه ها ميرفتن پيش مجدد در يك رشته ديگه به غير از رشته خودشون ميگرفتن
> ميخواستم ببينم الان كه ديگه امتحانات نظام قديم برگزار نميشه راهش چيه


اینو دیگه نمی دونم !  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bits

کسی میدونه اگه یه دانشجوی پزشکی بخواد اپلای کنه یا بورسیه بشه تو چه مقطعی دیگه نیاز به مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی و ریزنمرات اونا نداره؟

----------

